# Pike this Sunday at Squito



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

headin to Squito for some pike casting.
I was planning on using spinnerbaits/minnow plugs/ spoons.. small muskie baits?

Anyone have any other ideas on lures? Muskie swim baits?

Can anyone offer me any comments on where the fish may be in relation to the depths at this time of the year? shallow is my guess.... planning on casting all over the northern inlets & pikie bay.

I got a 32" last year trolling early for eyes on a rapala "hot steel" color.

thanks for any comments.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

You shouldn't have a problem finding some cooperating pike at Squito. My buddy who fishes bass tourneys there a lot in the summertime slams on them early season. I would go against my instinct and throw larger bass stuff to be honest, rather than using smaller musky gear. Rapala Husky Jerk (HJ-14), Rapala J-13 jointed, spinnerbaits, and maybe even some of the hollow body swimbaits. You would be very luck to catch a 40"+ fish, but shouldn't have a problems catching quite few smaller guys.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

I would work the back bays, shallow water, dropping off to 8-10 feet, but no deeper. 7' chartruese floating rapala keeps me busy this time of year.

Good Luck,

Dock


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

tried for some pike sunday at mosquito, no luck, but than again didnt really know what i was doin, would love to hear how ya did, and any tips anyone has


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Dock Time said:


> 7' chartruese floating rapala keeps me busy this time of year.


7 foot lure? must be after some MONSTERS!!!


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thx Jim- Ya, I'll take a couple more 32" for fun anyday!
I'll post up what I find..


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The best way to catch them at Mosquito is to fish them with bass lures. Pretend you are targeting bass, pretend to be pissed every time a pike slams your bass plug, and you'll catch pike all day. If you really want to increase your odds for catching a lot of pike, toss a couple hundred dollars out your truck window on the way to the lake. That will, kind of, simulate a bass tourney entry fee and that really cranks the pike up for some reason.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

That's a fantastic way of approaching it!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> The best way to catch them at Mosquito is to fish them with bass lures. Pretend you are targeting bass, pretend to be pissed every time a pike slams your bass plug, and you'll catch pike all day. If you really want to increase your odds for catching a lot of pike, toss a couple hundred dollars out your truck window on the way to the lake. That will, kind of, simulate a bass tourney entry fee and that really cranks the pike up for some reason.


B-4 you follow Papa Smith's advice, give me a call so I can tail ya. No reason for both of us to lose....


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

ive always wanted to do that but end up at branch or milton every spring.. i know they are in spawn mode right now at w.b. as i found a couple pairs in less then 6" water back at knapp rd on monday...i would try real shallow in back bays with orange spinnerbaits and rapalas.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

White spinnerbait for Squito.

When the pike are spawning and for a short time after the spawn it can be very difficult to get them to strike. You can hang the bait right under their nose and they'll ignore it. Timing is tough. You just have to stay at it during this time of year till they go back to feeding actively again.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Papa- Good stuff man!  Maybe I'll use monopoly money- maybe that'll trick the pike gods!?

Thanks everyone for their comments... I'm gettin stoked to get out there... Steelheadin has been fun but its time to take the Lund for a ride.

Thanks Vince- I'm kinda biased when it comes to bass spinnerbaits- I only use white for some reason...

I've got a a fellow OGF'er "MuskyMan" to team up with- so two hard-headed Lunge guys should be able to stick with it for 5-6 hours no problem!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wheres a good spot to tqrget em? just back in bays and inlets? shallow water?


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I fished from 10-3... Didn't see a fish, didn't see anyone else catch a fish.
Fished the north side around the eastern side of the island and all the way up pikie bay into water 2 ft deep.... my excitement for the day was a beaver slapping his tail 10ft from me while I was looking the other way..


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i feel ur pain muskieman my excitement was a bald eagle flying over head....saw a couple of northerns were caught from the causeway, that really grinds my gears


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

i saw another guy apparently caught a pike out of pikie bay


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I watched ODNR pull a big one from one of there nets this past Tuesday. It was on the south end.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my biggest out of Mosquito. 39".

I would fish the shallow < 1-2' areas. You can see where I was.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice fish, catch that on a spinner or creek chub??? or what?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Believe it or not a jig w/3"grub dipping the willows for crappie. Luckily I had fireline on.
It smashed the jig and took off back further into the willows/cattails.
I think the poor guy was near the end of its life.
The top of its head and back was sunken in like it was at the end stage of starvation. 
We couldn't revive it so it went on a stringer. I would not normally keep a top predator like a pike or muskie.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

MAN! Your one tough soul! I at least had a sweatshirt on last Sunday! 
Great fish! Looks like I'll be heading to Pymo tomorrow- give the crappies and shallow lunges a shot! Will post anything good.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

are you sure that was last sunday?


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

lookin forward to a report on those shallow lunges


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

I had never been to mosquito and decided to try to get out there saturday for some pike hunting. I had planned to flycast from shore. I barely was able to wet a line due to the overgrown and wooded shores. It looked like a GREAT place to wade, however. 
I instead spent 3-4 hours scouting the whole perimeter of the lake for spots. I had a hard time finding the "sunken weed bed" that ive heard pike love for spawning. The bottom on the eastern side of the lake seems like it is almost entirely sand and gravel. I walked a little way down that "turkey run trail" and hit the lake on the right when it got closer, and found mostly clean sand and gravel. 
I found a couple spots that I plan on hitting when I get a chance to run out there with a pair of waders. The first is the end of everett hull road. I was told by a guy driving by that you can walk on the submerged road to the end of the point in a pair of waders. Is this dangerous??? How deep is the water on each side of the road? Walking into the woods, you can wade right in from the point. I see good weedbeds, and a great chance for pike and then bass in the summer. 
Another spot that looks promising is the end of housel craft road. Same thing here, need waders but looks like good shoreline. I spotted a small bluegill floundering in the shallows that was attacked by something bigger. 

Anyway, I would like some input on these 2 spots by anyone who might be more familiar with the area.


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wish i could help ya....i heard people were cathcing some northerns on the south end by the state park, wading


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> The first is the end of everett hull road. I was told by a guy driving by that you can walk on the submerged road to the end of the point in a pair of waders. Is this dangerous??? How deep is the water on each side of the road? Walking into the woods, you can wade right in from the point. I see good weedbeds, and a great chance for pike and then bass in the summer.


That's a good wading area. Park at the gate and walk out on the roadbed. It's only about 1' dropoff on either side of the road. It's real shallow in the back bay till you walk out about 150 yards. You'll come to a sunken bridge with weeds and brush growing up around it. Wade past it to the point of land. A lot of people will shore fish tightlining here.
There are many big boulders to your left(north) of the roadbed that can be good for walleye in the spring.
Wade on out as far as your waders will allow you. Again the dropoff on either side is only about 1' here.




> Another spot that looks promising is the end of housel craft road. Same thing here, need waders but looks like good shoreline. I spotted a small bluegill floundering in the shallows that was attacked by something bigger.


The roadbed here will go right out into the shallow water. If you're in a boat be careful as it's real easy to knock your lower unit on the 
roadbed.

South of the area where the road enters the water is called Jewel Bay.
It's a shallow flat about 2-5' deep with a lot of weeds growing in there after early spring. I feel the flats area is better walleye fishing than the area a little further north where the road enters the water. I never caught any northerns here, just walleyes crappies and gills.


----------



## thetree (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks lewzer that was exactly the info i was looking for!!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow thats some great info, thank you


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Look in the bait shop there are some pics of some really sizable northern. My buddy caught 3 so far this Spring casting X-Raps for walleye, all in the low 30" range. I hear the guys fishing bass tourney on squito cant keep em' off the hook in Spring.


----------

